# Legal rights when buying a puppy...?



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone know if I should Be reimbursed by the breeder? My 10 week old Sibe pup had to be put down As he was born with PKD. We only had him 10 days. 

He cost £450 and all of the vets fees are probably on the same region once I get the bill. I'm upset enough a's it is and can't bear the thought of paying nearly £1000 in ten days when our puppy was taken far too soon and it wasn't out fault. Let alone been able to afford it all! We saved up for the puppy for a
While!

Any advice appreciated. 

Ps..insurance won't cover us - genetic illness he was born with. 

Xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry to read your bad news,have you contacted the person you got your pup from? Sorry i can't give any advice.*


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes I did, and they wanted to speak to the vet yesterday but they never called. Were just so upset and the added "skintness" is even worse x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Perhaps you could ask the vet to write a report as to what was wrong with the pup and stateing it was genetic and show it to the breeder.Also try phoning the CAB.*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to read this, you may get more info if you post this in the breeding section. Did you keep the breeder informed all the way along? I really don't know where you stand, but mabey contact the trading standards? 
Sorry about your pup.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im not sure where you stand legally but you could speak to a solicitor.. if the breeder is a reputable one they should reimburse you, have you spoke to the breeder?

i would also contact the breed health co-ordinator of the siberian husky club of gb and give her the details of the puppys pedigree so that that other people with the same lines as your puppy will know this awful condition is in them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have just found this,which might be of some help..there is a phone number on there you could give a try.
Know your rights and obligations when buying pets : Directgov - Newsroom*


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Thankyou all so much! You are all such a helpful bunch in times of need  I just didn't want to start asking for vets fees if I didn't have a leg to stand on! xxx


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

janice199's link says puppies are subject to the sale of goods act. this states that goods (horrible way to talk about a pup) must be fit for purpose. which means that yes, they must reimburse you at least for the puppy price.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

You are entitled to go to the Small Claims court to get a refund.

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, it must have been truly awful for you.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your pup.

Could the condition have been health tested for? If so I'm not sure if that would make a difference in you getting anything..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Your post has brought a lump to my throat. We nearly lost Joshua at 10 weeks with heatstroke and I know how I felt then; thankfully, with a good vet and proper treatment, he recovered. But I have an idea of how devastated you must be.

Do as advised, seek help from Trading Standards and try to get some reimbursement from the breeder.

It will never compensate you for the loss of your pup, but I hope it will not put you off getting another.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

How horrible for you: I hope you get reimbursed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

What an horrific thing to go through!
rip poor pupster!

Don't really want to mention this - but did the puppy come with the breeder insurance (normally from KC) that breeders often supply with puppies?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Goods are of Satisfactory quality if they reach the standard a reasonable person would expect taking into account the price and any description.
- The law says that goods that are of satisfactory quality are free from minor defects, have good appearance and finish and are durable, safe and fit for all the purposes for which such goods are commonly supplied. 

This is just one of the issues the Sales of Goods Act covers. The fact that the puppy had PKD would be considered a defect  Awful way to speak about a puppy but it's just the way the law is. You should speak to a solicitor about this as strictly speaking the breeder should be compensating you the cost of the pup, vets fees and perhaps some compensation for emotional suffering.

With PKD being a genetic illness, I don't know if it's something that's commonly found in this breed but if it is then the parents should have been tested. If this isn't a recommended test then at the very least the breeder should also have the parents of this pup tested and whichever parent has it should be neutered to prevent the same thing happening again. Any responsible breeder would also inform all other puppy owners from this litter.


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

well...the breeder has refused to give us a single penny 

she says she has taken legal advice and ''the puppy was sold in god faith'' ''was not mis-sold'' and was ''sold as advertised''.

how disgraceful is this ladys behaviour?

i cant seem to find her last name so i think i may have a problem taking her to small claims court.

i am no longer upset - i am furious! how can she take our money, leave us heartbroken and owing more money to the vets still?? i have to do something!!

I think the condition should have been tested for in the parents. but she wouldnt have even known as all the poor doggies are locked in kennels outside 

she never gave us insurance, a reciept, nothing - just the puppy! she hadnt even taken him away from his mum prior to our visit - we had to do this when we got there! horrid horrid person! im so cross right now! 

ps...thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what a nasty horrible person the 'breeder' is. i am so sorry you are going through this. xx


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there anywhere i can contact to inform of what this lady is doing? i feel so bad for people/puppies in the future as i doubt she will stop breeding poorly puppies x


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> well...the breeder has refused to give us a single penny
> 
> she says she has taken legal advice and ''the puppy was sold in god faith'' ''was not mis-sold'' and was ''sold as advertised''.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I thought she may ne lieing a's I spoke to
Consumer direct today and they. Said that if she was unreasonable then to take her to the small claims. But I need to find her last name and I can't gins it anywhere-it's almost like this has happened to her before and she doesn't want anyone to know who she is? I'll find out!!! xx


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

found this on the net and thought the info might help as you can have you dog tested
Kidney Disease

good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Was he advertised over the internet? Also was he KC reg? If so the kennel club would more than help you with getting her last name. 

If the pup was advertised over the internet then you may well be able to go back to the add and print screen it for proof. Do you have her address? Local voting registers will have her last name I believe you can search via address.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hate to be the one to do this but without a receipt, contract or any form of proof that you had the puppy from this person then there is no proof that you had a puppy from her  You would need to have something if you were to take it further, even if it's just an email confirming that she sold you the puppy.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

daisy_may said:


> Well I thought she may ne lieing a's I spoke to
> Consumer direct today and they. Said that if she was unreasonable then to take her to the small claims. But I need to find her last name and I can't gins it anywhere-it's almost like this has happened to her before and she doesn't want anyone to know who she is? I'll find out!!! xx


*You could always be sneaky and get a friend to phone her and ask if she still has any pups for sale or if she is likely to have any in the future.Then ask for her name for future referrence.*


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

i do have proof - all the texts and emails regarding the puppy and also correspondace after the puppy was brought home. and the texts about no refunds ect... xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i take it the puppy wasnt kc registered then? or you would have the breeders details on the registration....i really really hope you get your money back its a pity the breeder cant stop your heartache aswell and i just hope they havent bred before

does your puppy have a pedigree by any chance?


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

well she said the mum and dad were pedigree and yes she has bred before a few times i think so i have rang the siberian husky breed clud and left a message as she definately wont be making calls to the other people who bought pups will she as she wont be offering any refunds. ive been trying all day to get her last name and i have run out of ideas! he wasnt kc registered as we just fell in love with him and didnt see the importance as we didnt want to show or breed - now i think differently. xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> well she said the mum and dad were pedigree and yes she has bred before a few times i think so i have rang the siberian husky breed clud and left a message as she definately wont be making calls to the other people who bought pups will she as she wont be offering any refunds. ive been trying all day to get her last name and i have run out of ideas! he wasnt kc registered as we just fell in love with him and didnt see the importance as we didnt want to show or breed - now i think differently. xx


Does she still have adverts on the net?


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

janice199 - good idea but i think she may be a bit guarded now as she knows shes doing wrong. ive got their kennels webesite, her address and her phone number - nothing oin electoral roll and nothing on the net! its like this has happened before to her!!


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

no she deleted every one as soon as deposits where down. i think she definately knew! xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there nothing on the website about her name? scan every inch of it!!

what info is on the website that may help you if you decide to pursue this to a small claims court?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

daisy_may said:


> well she said the mum and dad were pedigree and yes she has bred before a few times i think so i have rang the siberian husky breed clud and left a message as she definately wont be making calls to the other people who bought pups will she as she wont be offering any refunds. ive been trying all day to get her last name and i have run out of ideas! he wasnt kc registered as we just fell in love with him and didnt see the importance as we didnt want to show or breed - now i think differently. xx


aw i really feel for you and im so glad you informed the husky club xxx

sadly there are loads of terrible breeders churning sibes out it breaks my heart...i know Huskylover23 on here lost her beautiful little puppy to liver shunt, another innocent little soul bred by an uncaring and unscrupulous byb aswell

fingers crossed you track her down and make her pay!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> ive got their kennels webesite, her address and her phone number - nothing oin electoral roll and nothing on the net! its like this has happened before to her!!


Kennel as in dog breeding or kennel's as in boarding?

If its the first then the kennel club can help you. As most people's kennel names are issued by the kennel club.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

did you not go to her address to collect the puppy tho?


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

i have her address - i just cant link it to her last name. i can pm the details i do have an you can see if you have any ideas? its a boarding kennels - and on the site on the pictures page it say ''we occasionally have pups for sale, please contact us''. ive printed this off also before she gets chance to change it xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

daisy_may said:


> Well I thought she may ne lieing a's I spoke to
> Consumer direct today and they. Said that if she was unreasonable then to take her to the small claims. But I need to find her last name and I can't gins it anywhere-it's almost like this has happened to her before and she doesn't want anyone to know who she is? I'll find out!!! xx


Do you know her address? If so you can look it up on the electoral register. Boarding kennels have to licensed by the council, there must be a record of it somewhere.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

You may be able to get her name from the website as long as it's not .co.uk.

Just put the web address in ' whois.net '

They can hide the details if it is not a business site though.

Also try googling her mobile number


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

If it's a boarding kennel can you get someone to ring up asking about boarding and try and get her surname out of her?

Say you need to get back and confirm and ask for full name as you are really forgetful with first names and always seem to remember last names better??

A bit naff I know unless you can weedle out her name with a better trick than mine


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Another thing you could do is go and knock on the house next door and ask them - worth a try.


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

ive tried everything- 4 local businesses/neigbours - i called pretending i wanted to send her a 'special gift' as she had done something 'so lovely' for us a couple of weeks ago, but it was a surprise so i couldnt call directly. no luck pffffft!!! i though that was going to work!, ive emailed the local council, ive also emailed the pet site she advertised on and warned them and also asked for any helpful info they may have. Google, electoral roll, yell.com, everywhere!!! shes a tricky customer so it will be great when i finally have the evil womens last name! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> ive tried everything- 4 local businesses/neigbours - i called pretending i wanted to send her a 'special gift' as she had done something 'so lovely' for us a couple of weeks ago, but it was a surprise so i couldnt call directly. no luck pffffft!!! i though that was going to work!, ive emailed the local council, ive also emailed the pet site she advertised on and warned them and also asked for any helpful info they may have. Google, electoral roll, yell.com, everywhere!!! shes a tricky customer so it will be great when i finally have the evil womens last name! xxxx


Where is she based? You may be able to get her name off other boarding kennel owners in the area.


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

cant you post a link to her web site on here some 1 might know ..........or is that not allowed


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

i have tried. most of them have never even heard of her kennels and the rest were just quite rude to me! giving up :''( xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> i have tried. most of them have never even heard of her kennels and the rest were just quite rude to me! giving up :''( xx


Pm me the website and I will try find out for you, If you would like?


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

pm'd you...


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all! Thankyou all so much for your help and concern you have been amazing!!! 

And thanks to sureset - she found her last name out so ive been able to submit the small claims forms thank god. so well done you little detective :0)

i feel relieved but will keep you all updated with whats going on, she has 14 days to respond. i hope she doesnt come on here (but shed be a brave girl anyway if she wanted to show herself!!) 

MASSIVE HUGS!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm just glad I could help.

let us know how it goes and for you sake I hope it goes well.

we lost a pup at 15 weeks and I know how upsetting it is to lose such a young pup


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so pleased you have her name 

nice one Shoreset x


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

daisy_may said:


> i hope she doesnt come on here (but shed be a brave girl anyway if she wanted to show herself!!)


If she does, I have a few sarcastic lines you can borrow...


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

maybe you should share them now, think we could all use a good giggle to celebrate! xx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

If she's got kennels then im sure the RSPCA would be interested too as if her pups arent being looked after then i bet she's not up to scratch with everything else.....

Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## HELEN12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry folks, but you have been severly misinformed!! I am the breeder of the husky puppy, whilst I agree the puppy was diagnosed with PKD,she had no reason whatsoever to have him put to sleep. The only sympton he was suffering from was weeing more than usual (don't forget this puppy was only 10wks old) as confirmed by the vet and herself.The puppy attended a dog training class only 2 days before she killed him and he was doing well- her own words! He was not suffering and was showing no signs of kidney failure. She had him put down immediatley on diagnosis,this was her choice not he vets. She did not give herself or the vet any time to do any reasearch-this disease is very rare in dogs & none of the vets can find any case history in Siberian husky's. Whilst there is no cure for PKD, there is treatment, and puppies born with it can live for many years. I would have happily taken the puppy back and refunded her money, however she didn't give me a choice and those comments about didn't know my name etc was utter rubbish! Obviously I regret selling him to her but who would think someone puts a puppy down just cause he was weeing in her house & not giving him a chance!!!!!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

daisy_may said:


> well...the breeder has refused to give us a single penny
> 
> she says she has taken legal advice and ''the puppy was sold in god faith'' ''was not mis-sold'' and was ''sold as advertised''.
> 
> ...


Go onto the land registry and you will get her name or check the electoral role.

My advice would be to get in touch with someone like Doglaw I understand they have a very good reputation - a letter from them will make this breeder realise that this is a serious matter. Good luck.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

HELEN12 said:


> Sorry folks, but you have been severly misinformed!! I am the breeder of the husky puppy, whilst I agree the puppy was diagnosed with PKD,she had no reason whatsoever to have him put to sleep. The only sympton he was suffering from was weeing more than usual (don't forget this puppy was only 10wks old) as confirmed by the vet and herself.The puppy attended a dog training class only 2 days before she killed him and he was doing well- her own words! He was not suffering and was showing no signs of kidney failure. She had him put down immediatley on diagnosis,this was her choice not he vets. She did not give herself or the vet any time to do any reasearch-this disease is very rare in dogs & none of the vets can find any case history in Siberian husky's. Whilst there is no cure for PKD, there is treatment, and puppies born with it can live for many years. I would have happily taken the puppy back and refunded her money, however she didn't give me a choice and those comments about didn't know my name etc was utter rubbish! Obviously I regret selling him to her but who would think someone puts a puppy down just cause he was weeing in her house & not giving him a chance!!!!!


So you are saying that the OP had the puppy pts for a condition that was treatable? You are saying that you did not refuse her a refund? It is good to get the other side of the story sometimes. I wonder if the OP would like to comment on your post.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Hate to be the one to do this but without a receipt, contract or any form of proof that you had the puppy from this person then there is no proof that you had a puppy from her  You would need to have something if you were to take it further, even if it's just an email confirming that she sold you the puppy.


Simple - DNA!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

HELEN12 said:


> Sorry folks, but you have been severly misinformed!! I am the breeder of the husky puppy, whilst I agree the puppy was diagnosed with PKD,she had no reason whatsoever to have him put to sleep. The only sympton he was suffering from was weeing more than usual (don't forget this puppy was only 10wks old) as confirmed by the vet and herself.The puppy attended a dog training class only 2 days before she killed him and he was doing well- her own words! He was not suffering and was showing no signs of kidney failure. She had him put down immediatley on diagnosis,this was her choice not he vets. She did not give herself or the vet any time to do any reasearch-this disease is very rare in dogs & none of the vets can find any case history in Siberian husky's. Whilst there is no cure for PKD, there is treatment, and puppies born with it can live for many years. I would have happily taken the puppy back and refunded her money, however she didn't give me a choice and those comments about didn't know my name etc was utter rubbish! Obviously I regret selling him to her but who would think someone puts a puppy down just cause he was weeing in her house & not giving him a chance!!!!!


God what a mess! The one that paid the price here is that innocent pup!! Seems to me that the two of you need to sit down and talk! I must say though I am surprised that the vet in question would have agreed to put a healthy puppy to sleep. If you are sure of your facts then it might be an idea to request a copy of the vets report. I am gobsmacked if what you are saying is true and a pup has been put to sleep without taking into account professional advice. Just unbelievable and quite frankly disgusting and may I say you have my respect for speaking up. Good on you.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Was the puppy not vet checked before leaving the breeder and did the pup come with insurance? If the pup was confirmed as fit and healthy when he left the breeder then the insurance would be valid as long as the breeders vet agrees to confirm pup was checked over and found to be in perfect health.


----------



## HELEN12 (Jun 10, 2011)

912142 said:


> God what a mess! The one that paid the price here is that innocent pup!! Seems to me that the two of you need to sit down and talk! I must say though I am surprised that the vet in question would have agreed to put a healthy puppy to sleep. If you are sure of your facts then it might be an idea to request a copy of the vets report. I am gobsmacked if what you are saying is true and a pup has been put to sleep without taking into account professional advice. Just unbelievable and quite frankly disgusting and may I say you have my respect for speaking up. Good on you.


I have seen the vets report and it confirms he was diagnised with PKD, but it goes on to say it was her decision to put him to sleep. The vet would have told her it was incurable, but the problem was her vet was not an expert in this subject and neither are other vets who i have since contacted- due to it being so rare in dogs. Time should have been allowed before a decision to euthanise was made, so that research could have been done. As she chose not to do this, yes you are right, the puppy was the one who's life was cut short when he could have lived a happy life for a lot longer.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

HELEN12 said:


> I have seen the vets report and it confirms he was diagnised with PKD, but it goes on to say it was her decision to put him to sleep. The vet would have told her it was incurable, but the problem was her vet was not an expert in this subject and neither are other vets who i have since contacted- due to it being so rare in dogs. Time should have been allowed before a decision to euthanise was made, so that research could have been done. As she chose not to do this, yes you are right, the puppy was the one who's life was cut short when he could have lived a happy life for a lot longer.


I don't want to get into the middle of an argument here, but not knowing what the condition is, are you saying that the pup was not suffering at all, just weeing a lot? There is no reason to put down a dog who is not suffering no matter what is wrong with him.


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 11, 2011)

From what I am aware of PKD, (mainly informed through the human disease), is that there is little to no signs of the condition until the late stages of the disease, which can often be 24 hours before renal failure. With this in mind it's often called 'the silent killer' in relation to dogs, as many are symptomless. Increased urination is one of the first symptoms though.

What I'm trying to suggest is that I would have thought (again, limited experience) that the puppy would not have been in any pain, or be suffering, and could have lived quite a full life. Doesn't this condition occur in some cases with Bull Terriers?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

HELEN12 said:


> Sorry folks, but you have been severly misinformed!! I am the breeder of the husky puppy, whilst I agree the puppy was diagnosed with PKD,she had no reason whatsoever to have him put to sleep.


I'm a bit confused. PKD is inherited. Therefore at least one of the parents must have it. Did you know that? If so, was the puppy tested before being sold?

I agree PKD is manageable but, depending on the speed at which it develops, it can prove to be a very costly exercise. I'm surprised that the vet was able to diagnose so quickly - it takes 7-10 days in cats for results from somewhere like Bristol University. I'm also surprised that the vet didn't advise returning the puppy to you rather than euthanasia. None of the vets of my acquaintance would agree to PTS a puppy just because he was weeing a lot. (And I know a LOT of vets).

I just feel the whole picture seems a bit unclear and I think it's a bit too easy to come down on either side.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Scrubs said:


> From what I am aware of PKD, (mainly informed through the human disease), is that there is little to no signs of the condition until the late stages of the disease, which can often be 24 hours before renal failure. With this in mind it's often called 'the silent killer' in relation to dogs, as many are symptomless. Increased urination is one of the first symptoms though.
> 
> What I'm trying to suggest is that I would have thought (again, limited experience) that the puppy would not have been in any pain, or be suffering, and could have lived quite a full life. Doesn't this condition occur in some cases with Bull Terriers?


Ozzy suffered something very similar perhaps it was this, from the first day we brought him home he urinated excessively and drank excessively and it took me a hell of a lot of visits to the vets till they finally agreed to do further tests... we did get two good years with him though it was only the last month of his life where he did suffer and his kidneys finally failed

Juliex


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 11, 2011)

AlbertRoss said:


> I'm a bit confused. PKD is inherited. Therefore at least one of the parents must have it. Did you know that? If so, was the puppy tested before being sold?
> 
> I agree PKD is manageable but, depending on the speed at which it develops, it can prove to be a very costly exercise. I'm surprised that the vet was able to diagnose so quickly - it takes 7-10 days in cats for results from somewhere like Bristol University. I'm also surprised that the vet didn't advise returning the puppy to you rather than euthanasia. None of the vets of my acquaintance would agree to PTS a puppy just because he was weeing a lot. (And I know a LOT of vets).
> 
> I just feel the whole picture seems a bit unclear and I think it's a bit too easy to come down on either side.


I think the point is that it is so rare in dogs, especially outside terrier breeds, that testing simply wouldn't occur. You can't test all parents for all known conditions.
(I'm not taking sides)


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Scrubs said:


> I think the point is that it is so rare in dogs, especially outside terrier breeds, that testing simply wouldn't occur. You can't test all parents for all known conditions.
> (I'm not taking sides)


Indeed it IS rare. But it IS inherited. Therefore, I'd expect a parent/grand-parent to show symptoms and to have been diagnosed.

Having had the trauma of a puppy with a malformed heart that died way too early and which (thank God) we had insured I'm curious about this. If it's a genetic disorder which can't be insured then an insurance policy will rule it out. I don't know of any that do.

But I can understand someone who gets a puppy and then discovers they may (and it is a may) be paying out for medication for the rest of its life being somewhat unhappy. I don't understand the PTS.

I'm solidly on the fence - but this is a muddied situation.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Is what I am curious to know.. even though it is none of my buisness..

Is now we know the breeder knows the pup supposedly had PKD.. What has happened with the parents?? Do one of them have it.. And if so have they been spayed?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Is what I am curious to know.. even though it is none of my buisness..
> 
> Is now we know the breeder knows the pup supposedly had PKD.. What has happened with the parents?? Do one of them have it.. And if so have they been spayed?


im interested to know this aswell

i dont know much about the disease nor if the parents can be tested for it, but it is definately an inherited disease and the only responsible thing would be to never breed from the carrier (if the carrier can be determined), if not both sire and dam should never be bred from again.....also any offspring they have produced should be spayed and neutered, to be sure this was done if i were the breeder i would offer to refund a percentage of the purchase price to pay for neutering to ensure new owners never bred this poor puppys siblings .

its a terrible condition i feel so sorry the little pup was given no chance of a life


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 11, 2011)

AlbertRoss said:


> Indeed it IS rare. But it IS inherited. Therefore, I'd expect a parent/grand-parent to show symptoms and to have been diagnosed.
> 
> Having had the trauma of a puppy with a malformed heart that died way too early and which (thank God) we had insured I'm curious about this. If it's a genetic disorder which can't be insured then an insurance policy will rule it out. I don't know of any that do.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, the argument could be that both parents carry the recessive gene? Or that they have yet to show symptoms, or that increased urination simply hasn't been attached to PKD (although if the latter were the case, I personally wouldn't want to breed from that dog.)

Regardless of how the condition occurs, surely putting the puppy to sleep is drastic and unnecessary?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Scrubs said:


> I agree with this, the argument could be that both parents carry the recessive gene? Or that they have yet to show symptoms, or that increased urination simply hasn't been attached to PKD (although if the latter were the case, I personally wouldn't want to breed from that dog.)


There are a few things which I'd like to know. How did the vet diagnose so quickly? Has the breeder had the parents tested? This whole situation seems to have a lot of half told stories.

One of the parents must have a PKD inheritance and is likely to pass it on. It should, without any doubt, never be bred from again. But how do you test for it?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This whole thread seems a whole mess and both sides should learn from it.

If the condition is hereditary then why were the parents bred from? Why did the breeder not test parents or pups for it/ Why were the perspective owners not made aware of possible problems? And most importantly has the breeder now contacted all the litter mates warning them of possible problems!

Why did the new owner have the dog PTS so quickly without doing further research?

I am definately not an expert but I have found it frustrating following this thread as it feels as if neither side are admitting their faults / responsibilties!

And its the pup who has paid the ultimate price.


----------

